# whats an enigma? sorry to sound daft



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

hello,
ok so i have trawled though different posts and all i have managed to find is that its a resessive trait and sometimes enigmas are a bit absent minded. i was just wondering what exactly is an enigma? is it like a colourmorph you can see or is it more of a personality?

im sorry if this has been asked before i have searched this forum for all links to enigma and not really found this answered. :lol2:

thank you gods of rfuk genetics :notworthy:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

an enigma is a leopard gecko. the name "enigma" is the morph name because of its colouration, like anyother morph. enigmas though are different to others, for the enhance the colouration and patterning more. enigmas have also common problems, which can include star gazing and circling, but this is not found in every enigma, just some through bad breeding e.g. breeding and enigma with known issues. although it can be just out-of-nowhere where the enigma gets these issues. 

: victory:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Enigma is a dominant mutation. It is hard to define what it actually does. It can mess with spotting and patterning, it can intensify colour, it can create eye patterns and colours not seen with any other mutation. When combined with other mutations the effects can be spectacular. Bell albino Enigmas has glowing red eyes...










Bell albino Mack snow Enigmas look to have almost black markings, although they are Bell albino...










This is a red stripe enigma, check out the patterning..










There are tell tale signs, such as "blotches" of patterning instead of bands as hatchlings, almost speckly heads and tails. The eyes are almost always a giveaway as well.


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

thank you


----------

